# Goat or Sheep fursonas?



## Exploding-Zombies (May 18, 2009)

Any other's out there? C:


----------



## Marie (May 19, 2009)

I'm a faun, do I count? :<


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (May 19, 2009)

Marie said:


> I'm a faun, do I count? :<




I suppose so. C:


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 21, 2009)

There should be more!!! Such symbolism follows them, and they are cool lookin.


----------



## Sophist (May 28, 2009)

Yeah there's not really enough, which I suppose has something to do with them being classified as "farm animals". They are cool fursonas though and more would be neat to see.


----------



## Gavrill (May 28, 2009)

_Sheep go to heaven, goats go to hell

_I like goats. May eventually make a goat character.


----------



## midnit (Jun 18, 2009)

goat !


----------

